# IM?s Bodybuilding MASS Routine!



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Are you looking for a new routine? Try IronMagazine’s bodybuilding “MASS routine” and pack on size! Preceed each exercise with one or two warm-up sets. Each set should be taken to, or close to, failure. We recommend following this routine for approximately 4 weeks, or until you no longer experience any gains. Day 1: Chest, [...]

*Read More...*


----------

